# Want to Buy Quantum Wagon



## DannyGT (Dec 19, 2018)

Looking to buy a Manual Volkswagen Quantum Wagon. Looking for one in good condition, with little to no maintenance required. Under 175k miles, 1986 or later model, but would consider ones outside these parameters depending on price and condition of the car.

Plz let me know, thx!!
:wave:


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*I have one.*

Year 1987
Mileage 145k
Manual everything....trans, locks, windows.

very good overall condition, no rust, no leaks

Would consider selling if price is right. How much are you looking to pay?

Issues:
AC needs new compressor
Fuel gauge doesn't work
Sunroof needs attention....crank is really hard to turn.
Windshield washer reservoir bottle needs replacement.

I'm in southern California.

Dan


----------

